# Best place to buy 76 degree coconut oil in bulk?



## Soapsugoii

Hi guys, I'm almost out of my coconut oil. Looking for a place to buy a couple gallons of 76 degree coconut oil. I found this link on Amazon, 2 gallons for $38 plus $20 shipping (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001H8 ... _pr_pb_opt), but not sure how that compares. 

Some of the other soap supply sites I've checked are more expensive, but wanted to see if there's a hidden jewel out there somewhere


----------



## carebear

http://www.soaperschoice.com/cgi-soaper ... 89836_2800

shipping will depend on where you live.

I buy by the 50# which is considerably cheaper.  I wish I had the facilities to handle drums.  Sigh.


----------



## Sunny

I got mine at Brambleberry.


----------



## PippiL

I do pick up at Soapers's choice, so I don't know the shipping...but I would say best price on oils


----------



## Soapsugoii

Wow, soapers choice does have good prices. And the quality of the oils is good too?  Sweet. I hate not having Amazon Prime, though... $50 shipping; ouch 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## brnicholas

Wow! Where do you live that shipping is $50.00? I just looked at our last bill from Soaper's Choice and we ordered two 50# containers of oils and the shipping was only $21.25 per container and we are towards the south of Mississippi. We have found that Soaper's Choice has the best prices even when compared to other suppliers who offer free shipping. Remember that you save when ordering from these places by purchasing the largest containers you can because the shipping is based on individual containers and not on the total weight of the order.


----------



## carebear

shipping for 2 gallons is that much?  did you play with their shipping/weight chart?  Cuz that makes NO sense.
http://www.soaperschoice.com/cgi-soaper ... _id=#link9

According to the chart, the cost for shipping one gallon to LA is under $9, so for two would be about twice that @ $18.  However go up to 3 gallons and it's about 25# which would be ~ $18 as well.

Shipping is based on weight and distance and is VERY reasonable.  

The quality is top notch.  They analyze their oils and are as anal as I am.  I ONLY by my EVOO (for eating) from there because I KNOW it's not adulterated - which is uber important as my kids have food allergies.


----------



## JackiK

Try chemical companies in your area.  I don't buy mine from a "soaping site."  AAA Chemicals is only seven miles from me.  I got ten pounds yesterday for $35.  Shipping costs are just too much for me.


----------



## carebear

JackiK said:
			
		

> Try chemical companies in your area.  I don't buy mine from a "soaping site."  AAA Chemicals is only seven miles from me.  I got ten pounds yesterday for $35.  Shipping costs are just too much for me.



Actually, for soapers choice to Texas, the total price per pound if you only order one gallon is 3.50, so the total price of the coconut oil is the same as you are paying now.  And cost of shipping per pound goes down with larger purchases so you could, actually, pay less total by having it shipped to you!  Tho of course there are other considerations.

Oh, I should add that Soapers Choice is a branch, or even just a sub-name of Columbus Foods - which has the Butcher's Boy brand of oils.  It's really not a soaping place.


----------



## Bama

It is nice to buy in bulk but I buy my coconut oil at Walmart. It is two lb containers and as I figured what I was paying for shipping from Soaperschoice it came out about the same amount per lb. I can get it anytime.


----------



## JackiK

Ding-Dong!!  What I bought was Palm Oil.  I guess old age is starting to set in.  I, too, buy my CO at Wal-Mart.  It's cheaper than the chemical company where I purchase the PO.


----------



## Soapsugoii

Oops, the $50 shipping was for 50lbs coconut oil, and bulk olive oil as well. With just the 50lb of 76 degree coconut oil, shipping is $32. So, altogether it would be $108 for 50lbs of CO. 

I checked on the Walmart site but they don't list the prices of their coconut oil. It just says that individual stores may vary. What are y'all paying? The only walmart in Los Angeles is a loooooong way away from where I'm living, so online would be preferable. Would the $32 shipping from soapers choice be worth it?


----------



## Tamera

I order all my oils from Soapers Choice.  I haven't been able to find anyone cheaper and their quality is great.  Our Walmart sells 31.5oz of Coconut oil for $5.69 which makes it .18 an ounce or $2.89lb.  Soapers Choice sells there 50lb pail for 75.50 ($1.51 lb)and even with shipping (we live in South Mississippi) charges of 21.25 it ends up costing $1.93 lb which is a savings of .96 lb.  That's almost a dollar a pound savings, so if you bought 25 31.5oz containers for a total weight of 49.21lbs, you'd pay $142.25 from Walmart instead of the $96.75 with shipping from Soapers Choice for the 50lb pail.  You'd spend $45.50 more buying it from Walmart.  The savings adds up pretty fast!


----------



## brnicholas

There is a supplier in Riverside, California, which might be better for you. It's called Cibaria Soap Supply and their web site is http://www.cibariasoapsupply.com/shop/index.php/. We used to order from them and their quality is very good. The shipping was high from California to Mississippi so we switched to Soaper's Choice but would have continued with Cibaria if it wasn't for the shipping. If it is close enough to you they will let you pick up at the warehouse. You might be able to plan trips. They do require that you have a resale number but you should have that anyway if you are selling to the public. Hope this helps.

Br Nicholas


----------



## JackiK

Soapsugoii said:
			
		

> Oops, the $50 shipping was for 50lbs coconut oil, and bulk olive oil as well. With just the 50lb of 76 degree coconut oil, shipping is $32. So, altogether it would be $108 for 50lbs of CO.
> 
> I checked on the Walmart site but they don't list the prices of their coconut oil. It just says that individual stores may vary. What are y'all paying? The only walmart in Los Angeles is a loooooong way away from where I'm living, so online would be preferable. Would the $32 shipping from soapers choice be worth it?



I'm definitely going to check out this site.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## judymoody

Soapsugoii said:
			
		

> Oops, the $50 shipping was for 50lbs coconut oil, and bulk olive oil as well. With just the 50lb of 76 degree coconut oil, shipping is $32. So, altogether it would be $108 for 50lbs of CO.
> 
> I checked on the Walmart site but they don't list the prices of their coconut oil. It just says that individual stores may vary. What are y'all paying? The only walmart in Los Angeles is a loooooong way away from where I'm living, so online would be preferable. Would the $32 shipping from soapers choice be worth it?



If Cibaria doesn't work out for you, then Soaper's Choice is a better bet than Walmart.  You're getting it for a little more than $2/lb from SC.  At my local Walmart (including tax), it's about $3. lb.

You also might try Shay & Company for oils - they are in Portland, OR


----------



## Soapsugoii

Thanks for all the advice, guys  I just put in an order with SC. Have a huge tub of CO on the way! 

Does the regular CO have the same properties in soap as virgin CO, just out of curiosity?


----------



## foresthome

I also get mine from Soapers Choice. I buy 50 lb drums and ship it to Montana. It comes out to $ .14 / ounce after shipping, $ .13 / ounce if I order 2 drums at a time which is what I usually do. Great quality. I also get my palm, avocado, castor, and almond oil from them. I search the internet extensively every 4 months or so for a better price and have never found one.


----------



## SoapSap

I get mine at Bulk Apothecary for $15.84 for 7lbs.   They will match any price that is lower. I do not know what the shipping would be for you but I would call them or contact them on their chat line. Also ask if they have a coupon code going on right now that you can use. They often do.


----------



## BrewerGeorge

If you have Prime, this Snappy brand from Amazon is just under $3 per pound, which is about fifty cents per pound cheaper than the LouAna double pack from Walmart.

Can't touch the $2 Soaper's choice price, but it would take me six or seven years to use 50# of coconut.  The last gallon (~3500g) I bought lasted me a year at 20% usage rate.


----------



## KristaY

If you live near a Big Lots they have 3 liters of CO for $12.00. A couple of times a year they have a 20%-off-everything-in-the-store sale so it goes down to $9.60. That's when I stock up!

I used the Snappy CO from Amazon for about a year then started to develop random DOS. It was most noticeable in my 100% CO, -2% SF laundry/cleaning soap. I switched to the Big Lots "Butcher Boy" (from Columbus Foods) and started adding EDTA to every batch of soap. The DOS gremlins have moved out of my house.:twisted:


----------



## Selaine

I ordered two 50 lb pails and three 1 gallon bottles and 1 10lb box from Soapers Choice to N. Ga and shipping was 97.00... considering all I got, it was still worth it.  When I ordered two 1 gallon jugs and a 10 lb box, shipping was only 18.00.  That was def worth it.


----------



## shunt2011

foresthome said:


> I also get mine from Soapers Choice. I buy 50 lb drums and ship it to Montana. It comes out to $ .14 / ounce after shipping, $ .13 / ounce if I order 2 drums at a time which is what I usually do. Great quality. I also get my palm, avocado, castor, and almond oil from them. I search the internet extensively every 4 months or so for a better price and have never found one.




This post is from 2011.


----------



## Erin Harrison

I'm glad she posted that, even if the original post was old. It's still relevant today!


----------



## dixiedragon

Erin Harrison said:


> I'm glad she posted that, even if the original post was old. It's still relevant today!


 Your first post is bump a 9 month old thread?


----------

